# Where’s need change slip on new POS



## JustTapSkip (Jan 19, 2022)

on the old POS we were able to print out the slip that said which registers needed change, no one at my store knows if it’s a possibility to do it on the new POS. So, can you print the slip on the new POS?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 19, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> on the old POS we were able to print out the slip that said which registers needed change, no one at my store knows if it’s a possibility to do it on the new POS. So, can you print the slip on the new POS?


No but all requests come through to myday


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 19, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> No but all requests come through to myday


It would be nice if they had a specific sound (like the annoying car honking for drive up) to alert and that it repeated in intervals until checked since there are many, many other things that take precedence over a change request unless you're the one that needs change.  I think a loud "Ka-ching" would work.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 19, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> It would be nice if they had a specific sound (like the annoying car honking for drive up) to alert and that it repeated in intervals until checked since there are many, many other things that take precedence over a change request unless you're the one that needs change.  I think a loud "Ka-ching" would work.


@SamSepiol


----------



## azure (Jan 20, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> It would be nice if they had a specific sound (like the annoying car honking for drive up) to alert and that it repeated in intervals until checked since there are many, many other things that take precedence over a change request unless you're the one that needs change.  I think a loud "Ka-ching" would work.


It does. Some reason to receive the notifications however myday needs to be signed in and open or running in the background. You also need to have your area set to service and engagement. It doesn’t always work and show under notifications in myday but if the app has been opened when your signed in it should. It doesn’t always work tho which is stupid. You can mess around with it next time your at your store. Make sure your area is set to service and engagement in myday and request change on a register and it should notify your mydevice. It’s the same thing with the need help button on the touchscreen of the register. It doesn’t repeat unfortunately and rarely works.


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 20, 2022)

azure said:


> It does. Some reason to receive the notifications however myday needs to be signed in and open or running in the background. You also need to have your area set to service and engagement. It doesn’t always work and show under notifications in myday but if the app has been opened when your signed in it should. It doesn’t always work tho which is stupid. You can mess around with it next time your at your store. Make sure your area is set to service and engagement in myday and request change on a register and it should notify your mydevice. It’s the same thing with the need help button on the touchscreen of the register. It doesn’t repeat unfortunately and rarely works.


Yeah, I know...... one of those little magic wand noises that goes away while you're answering the phone or addressing a problem at SCO or cleaning up puke. I stand by needing a sound that repeats every 30-40 seconds until addressed so it isn't missed.


----------



## azure (Jan 20, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Yeah, I know...... one of those little magic wand noises that goes away while you're answering the phone or addressing a problem at SCO or cleaning up puke. I stand by needing a sound that repeats every 30-40 seconds until addressed so it isn't missed.


I agree I also wish they actually made it always work instead of part of the time. They should do the same thing for the help button. They should make it so it’s like the call buttons. Allow people to claim it on the mydevice and repeats until someone claims it. They should also make it so a team member can sign in as a group of self checkouts so when a guest presses the help button it makes a sound on your device so you immediately know.


----------

